# MTG horse conditioner



## bri123 (Feb 3, 2005)

Hi Everyone,
I wanted to share with you ladies about this MTG horse conditioner.  MTG stands for Mane tail growth.  Well I was checking out another forum and a girl raved about this and how she got 1/4" new growth in a couple of weeks.  Mind you she was only using it once or twice a week.  

Well I ordered the trial size and it smells just like the glovers.  You have to shake it up just like the glovers. 

I have started using it.  I remember I had great growth with using Glovers.  I don't like smelling like smoked sausage.  I am going to use it daily and condition wash my hair everyday with using this stuff and wash my hair once a week.   

bri123


----------



## SouthernGirl (Feb 3, 2005)

Hey Bri,

That's great! Let us know how it works out for you


----------



## bri123 (Feb 3, 2005)

Hi Southergirl,

Will do!

bri123


----------



## GoingBack (Feb 3, 2005)

bri123 said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone,
> I wanted to share with you ladies about this MTG horse conditioner. MTG stands for Mane tail growth. Well I was checking out another forum and a girl raved about this and how she got 1/4" new growth in a couple of weeks. Mind you she was only using it once or twice a week.
> 
> Well I ordered the trial size and it smells just like the glovers. You have to shake it up just like the glovers.
> ...


 
From where did you order this? What are the ingredients? How much does it cost? Was the girl black? Did you see pictures of her rapid growth? Sorry for all the questions!!!!


----------



## bri123 (Feb 3, 2005)

Hi Kitty 18,
No problem!  The girl I think is black and the forum was blackhairmedia.com.  
I ordered the trial size and it didn't have the ingredients listed on the bottle.  I am going to order the bigger size which is 32 oz for $14.95.  Shapleys.com  From what I read on the other forum the girl said the ingredients are kind of the same ingredients as the Wild growth oil.  So I am assuming the ingredients will be on the big bottle.  I talk to the company and they are going to email me the ingredients of the MTG.  As soon as I get the ingredients I will definately post it.  I hope this helps.

bri123


----------



## bri123 (Feb 3, 2005)

Here are the ingredients of the MTG:

M-T-G was originally formulated by a barber, Henry E. Shapley in 1938, to
treat his human customers, he was avid horse lover, and soon discovered the
same great results on his horses.

M-T-G is an oil based product with the active ingredient being sulphur.
Other ingredients included would be zinc stearate, juniper oil and a heavy
paraffin oil.


----------



## GoingBack (Feb 3, 2005)

Okay, thanks, but I was under the impression that it was a conditioner????


----------



## Armyqt (Feb 3, 2005)

Sulphur is proven to grow hair.  This thing probably does work.  What does it smell like?  Pls update us on your progress


----------



## bri123 (Feb 3, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Kitty18,
It is a conditioner but it is an oil(I hope that makes sense).  I used about 20 drops or so and massaged my scalp last night for about 10 minutes and today washed and deep conditioned and it is so soft.  I can't stop touching my hair.  I put some more drops directly on my scalp tonight and massaged it in and will continue to do this until this summer.  

Armyt,
The smell I don't particularly care for.  It smells like smoked sausages and tar.  I am masking the smell with Ashanaturals Coco de leche hair lotion which tones down the smell.  

I hope I answered everyones questions.  I will definately keep everyone up to date on my hair and the growth.  

bri123


----------



## Faith (Feb 13, 2005)

So any updates bri


----------



## bri123 (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi Faith,

I have about 1/4" of new growth within a couple of weeks.  I will keep you updated.

bri123


----------



## lillian743 (Feb 13, 2005)

I JUST got that MTG stuff this week, bri123, I saw the same post on black hair media. I've been useing it since wed. My hair was really really dried out before useing it, but after I used it after 10 mins my hair was a lot softer. The only thing I hate about this stuff is its smell.    

http://www.no2oil.com/products/index.html

I got the Original M-T-G™, and Natural Elegance™.


----------



## TonicaG (Feb 14, 2005)

I ordered two bottles last week and they came in two days.  The company ships UPS.  The bottles are a nice size so it should last a while.  My sons are trying to grow afros and I didn't want to share mine!  They tend to hog my hair products.  Besides the smell I think the product is pretty good.  The smell is very similar to Glovers Mane but much stronger.

My shedding and breakage has decreased and I strongly feel that my hair has gotten stronger.  I don't mind the shedding but the  breakage was a concern.  I've been using it for six days and I do notice a difference in my hair.  It's also much softer too.  

I do anticipate a good outcome from this product.  I am wearing protective styles (mostly ballet buns) and am surging daily.  On their website, one of the testimonials say that the horse it was used on gained 3 inches in less than a month.

We'll see, I'm trying to be an optimist...


----------



## bri123 (Feb 14, 2005)

I agree with you TonicaG that it is going to be a good outcome as well.  The smell is unbearable but I keep telling myself the smell is worth it.  My hair breakage and shedding has decreased also.  

Lillian743,
What is Natural Elegance?

Bri123


----------



## Armyqt (Feb 14, 2005)

So how are you guys applying this stuff to your scalps? Also are you washing/rinsing daily? If I tried this stuff, I'd mix it with my oil mixture and add an essential oil to help cut back on the smell. And I swear if one of y'all say you got an 1in in a mnth, I'm so there  Good luck ladies.


----------



## lillian743 (Feb 14, 2005)

Natural Elegance, is a conditioner.

 An intensive, therapeutic conditioner for skin, coat, manes and tails that has to be tried to be believed! Designed for horses, our unique formula produces superior softness and shine even when rinsed in cold water. Vital for repairing and preventing coat damage. Dry, coarse, brittle hair becomes soft, supple and silky! Only a small amount of this highly concentrated conditioner is necessary to produce a natural, healthy shine. Dull, lifeless hair coats will rejuvenate instantly! Manes and tails will comb out immediately! One application keeps horses looking show-ready for four or five days.


----------



## lillian743 (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm wearing wigs right now.
I first wash my hair, then after useing the conditioner I talked about in my last post, I let my hair air dry, then I use a little MTG. I use it at night, so in the morning, it doesn't smell so weird..  btw, I'm natural.. 5 1/2 -7 inchs..


----------



## Armyqt (Feb 14, 2005)

lillian743 said:
			
		

> I'm wearing wigs right now.
> I first wash my hair, then after useing the conditioner I talked about in my last post, I let my hair air dry, then I use a little MTG. I use it at night, so in the morning, it doesn't smell so weird.. btw, I'm natural.. 5 1/2 -7 inchs..


 
Thanks Lillian


----------



## GoingBack (Feb 14, 2005)

So you guys are using the oil conditioner as a leave in? I thought that you were supposed to rinse it out?


----------



## bri123 (Feb 14, 2005)

I use it as a leave in.  I use it for about couple of days and then wash it out.  I wash my hair every other day.  I hope that helps.

Bri123


----------



## TonicaG (Feb 14, 2005)

I used mine like the WildGrowth Hair Oil, every two days and only wash once a week.  I don't wash the product out.  I went to Sally's and purchased a plastic color bottle with the fine tip nozzle so that way I get the scalp and what's left on my hands, I massage the product in my scalp and it gets on the rest of the hair.  I tie it up with a satin/nylon scarf and call it day.  By morning the smell isn't as strong but you can tell... To help hide the smell, I'll spray a little oil sheen.

This morning I was sitting at my desk and I noticed a little bristling sensation going on up there.  Even now...

I know what nature says about the growth we're "supposed" to get monthly, but I do believe in this product.  It is a keeper!!!  I've been keeping a diary and taking pictures monthly so we'll see!


----------



## carmend (Feb 14, 2005)

Just to clarify... This product is used on horse's also??... I looked at the website and it looks like it is used by groomers to help grow horses' tail hair? Is that the same thing that u are using?


----------



## GoingBack (Feb 14, 2005)

bri123 said:
			
		

> I use it as a leave in. I use it for about couple of days and then wash it out. I wash my hair every other day. I hope that helps.
> 
> Bri123


 
Okay, thanks. I was under the impression that you used it like a deep conditioner. Do you guys think that lemon or fruity essential oils like strawberry, etc. will cut the smell?


----------



## bri123 (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Kitty18,
That sounds like a great idea with using essential oils with the MTG to mask the smell.  I think I am going to try that as well.  I have some peppermint oil.
Let me know how it works out for you.

The MTG isn't a deep conditioner however it is a oil conditioner (I hope that makes sense)  

bri123


----------



## TonicaG (Feb 15, 2005)

Carmend:  Yes, this is the product that is being used on horses.


----------



## carmend (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks! I went and bought some at the horse store near my job yesterday.  It smells pretty bad but thats normally a good sign    So I will let yall know if I see any results!


----------



## bee (Feb 15, 2005)

Have any of you ladies had an adverse reaction to this product?  How long does it take before you see results?


----------



## TonicaG (Feb 15, 2005)

Bee:  No, I've not experienced any type of adverse reactions to the product.  As far as results, I felt the difference (very soft) in my hair immediately.  I also noticed the breakage ceasing and my hair felt much stronger too.


----------



## LaNecia (Feb 15, 2005)

kitty18 said:
			
		

> From where did you order this? What are the ingredients? How much does it cost? Was the girl black? Did you see pictures of her rapid growth? Sorry for all the questions!!!!


 
The ingredients are listed on the bottle (well, the active ones anyway):
Sulfur. Contains parafinic distillates.

Does it smell like Glovers? *YES  *

The results you inquire about are for a horse (I didn't see any testimonials anywhere re: results from human use.

Will fruity smells cover it? I *SERIOUSLY* doubt it!

Retails locally for qt. size for $15.99.

Here's some data from label:

Original M-T-G provides results after just one application. Results include quick relief for skin problems, visible hair growth in 5 days or less and mane/tail growth of up to 3 inches a month!

*For Tail Growth:*
1. Apply Original M-T-G to tail bone and lightly to length of tail.
*Do not rinse or wash out.* Wipe off excess Original M-T-G that may have come in contact w/coat.

2. Braid and bag tail (does this sound like the baggie method?!?!) in Shapley's Super Tail Bag for maximum results.

3. Once a week, check tail and reapply Original M-T-G . Does not need to be washed out between applications.

*For Maine Growth:*
1. Apply Original M-T-G along base of mane and massage in. Do not rinse or wash out. Wipe off excess Original M-T-G that may have gotten on neck under the mane.

2. Once a week, reapply Original M-T-G along base of mane. Does not need to be washed out between applications.

*FOR MANE AND TAIL CONDITIONIONG, DETANGLING AND BURR REMOVAL:*
1. Apply Original M-T-G through the name or tail and work in well. Leave on overnight and wash out the next day.

*For easy and effective removal of Original M-T-G , wash out w/Shapleys HI Shine Shampoo.*

*CAUTION:*

*As a normal precaution for first time use, pretest unaffected area for sensitivity. Wash out any prior treatments before applying Original M-T-G. During use, keep animal out of intense sun to prevent sunburn.....Using Original M-T-G more frequently than recommended may result in adverse effect....If irritation occurs, discontinue use, wash out and consult a vet....Practically non toxic if swallowed. Do not induce vomiting. Call your doctor.*

Of course my curiosity got the best of me so I had to go check it out in person. In the same isle, they had Mane N Tail Products, the shampoo, conditioner, hoofmaker, the whole line of products.

Hope this information proves useful!!


----------



## lolacurl (Feb 21, 2005)

hey yall, 
i just ordered this stuff from arcaros.com -  both the natural elegance and the original mtg. They were both $8.75 each for the quart sizes!!! Even with shipping, the total for both came to 24.25, which is far less than the 30 bucks i would have spent had i ordered it elsewhere, or even walked into the tack shop near my house. Just thought i'd share...


lola


----------



## bri123 (Feb 21, 2005)

Hi Lolagirl,
Thanks so much for the website!  That sounds like a great deal.  I will be buying from them too.  Let me know what you think about the Natural elegance conditoner.  

Bri123


----------



## lolacurl (Feb 21, 2005)

Bri,
Will be sure to let u know how it goes with both the mtg and the conditioner. thanks so much for sharing this with us! 


lola


----------



## TonicaG (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

I just want to give an update.  I've been in cornrows since Friday and I do notice a lot of new growth, not since the cornrows but I can see it better because of the wave pattern.  I'm doing the MTG, surging and taking my vitamins.  

However, I'd like to tell you about my two sons, they've been using since last Saturday (?).  They're doing MTG/Surge and doing scalp massages.  I can actually see the difference in the length and thickness of their hair.  I should have taken pictures before they started using because the stuff really, really works!  

I'm taking my cornrows out in about two weeks and can't wait to see the length that I've gained!!!!


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (Feb 22, 2005)

TonicaG said:
			
		

> However, I'd like to tell you about my two sons, they've been using since last Saturday (?).  They're doing MTG/Surge and doing scalp massages.




So they didn't notice any reaction from using this with Surge? I'm interested in this product {not so sure if I want to smell like it though} but I also wanted to re-try Surge again.


----------



## TonicaG (Feb 22, 2005)

Lanelle:  No ma'am not one issue with negative reactions.  In fact, some of the main testimonials claim that it has help to remedy some skin ailments on the horses.  

Again, other than the smell it is a good product.  I'm about 3 inches from bra strap and I believe I'll be there by May/June or darn near close!!!


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (Feb 22, 2005)

TonicaG said:
			
		

> Lanelle:  No ma'am not one issue with negative reactions.  In fact, some of the main testimonials claim that it has help to remedy some skin ailments on the horses.
> 
> Again, other than the smell it is a good product.  I'm about 3 inches from bra strap and I believe I'll be there by May/June or darn near close!!!



Thanks for the response. When I used Surge, it was great for the first month or so but then I didn't notice anything else but I was still left with brown scaly scalp  but I was going to try it again this summer so I was wondering how it worked with this conditioner.  I think now I will just try this instead  and forget the Surge all together! I just read the thread today and I'm already getting excited!  With a scalp massager every night and then washing my hair every 3 days like I used too -I hope I get alot of growth!


----------



## TonicaG (Feb 22, 2005)

Lanelle:  What we've (sons/I) been doing is mixing half and half in the little bottle that you use to apply color and this has worked well for us.


----------



## LaNecia (Feb 22, 2005)

TonicaG,

Hey, glad you're having good results w/this! I'm using mine for my ends under the baggie (it's keep them nice and supple!). Are you leaving the MTG in daily and washing every few days or washing out daily?

I only wonder because the smell is very strong but I've found putting it on at night does allow for the scent to dissipate a bit by in the morning. I'm a daily CO washer because of my workout schedule so I won't have the opportunity to see how it works with a few days in between washings, if leaving it on the scalp longer makes that much of a difference. 

I used a color applicator bottle also although it's not mixed w/my Surge currently. I'm using it straight to see how it works. I've not experience any adverse affects with it either.

Thanks for sharing!

LaLa


----------



## TonicaG (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi LaNecia:

Thanks for the encouragement!  I wash once a week.  I try not to touch my hair unless I absolutely have to.  The reason I mixed them was so that I could get the best of both worlds and to save me some time.  I've used each of them straight but I figure why take the extra time when I could combine them and still get the same results???

I use it every other day when I get home from work so the smell isn't so offensive to my colleagues in the morning when I'm headed to work.  I can deal with it, but I don't want to subject them to my hair madness!

On the brochure that Stapley's sent I don't recall them saying to wash it out after you apply it.  However, I do understand what you're saying about you working out and you don't want your hair to smell.  You have to do what works for you.  Keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## Armyqt (Feb 22, 2005)

Tonica, doesn't the instructions on the bottle say to apply *once a week*?


----------



## LaNecia (Feb 22, 2005)

Armyqt said:
			
		

> Tonica, doesn't the instructions on the bottle say to apply *once a week*?



When I read that, it made me reconsider my initial plan for usage. I'm using it once a week. Been doing research on people using it on their hair, I haven't seen it mentioned anywhere yet, save here, (I'm not sure what that would mean)...  If I find anything, any reviews, posts, ANYTHING, I'll update....in the mean time....I use w/caution.


----------



## Armyqt (Feb 22, 2005)

LaNecia said:
			
		

> When I read that, it made me reconsider my initial plan for usage. I'm using it once a week. Been doing research on people using it on their hair, I haven't seen it mentioned anywhere yet, save here, (I'm not sure what that would mean)...  If I find anything, any reviews, posts, ANYTHING, I'll update....in the mean time....I use w/caution.


 
That's probably a good idea.  BTW, I am follwoing this thread very closely


----------



## LaNecia (Feb 22, 2005)

Well I just sent an email to Shapley's directly, to inquire on this:

_*Liz,

Hi, I've got a quick question...I am wondering if the Shapley's MTG is recommended and/or safe for use on Human Hair. There's a product that has a very similar odor (Glover's Mane) whose primary ingredient is also Sulfur.

I do not have any scalp conditions that need treatment, I'm more curious in terms of aiding scalp health and hair growth.

Thank you in advance,

LaNecia Robertson*_

When she writes back, I'll post her response. FYI, Liz is in the Sales Department.


----------



## TonicaG (Feb 22, 2005)

Umm yeah, it does say use once a week but it hasn't bothered me or my sons.  I don't use a lot but just enough.  I'm not worried, I've experienced no negative side effects.


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm kind of wondering how safe it is to use everyday too...some of my excitement has left so if I try this I might use it once a week and Surge the rest of the week.


----------



## Armyqt (Feb 22, 2005)

TonicaG said:
			
		

> Umm yeah, it does say use once a week but it hasn't bothered me or my sons. I don't use a lot but just enough. I'm not worried, I've experienced no negative side effects.


 
Just curious.  To each his own.


----------



## LaNecia (Feb 22, 2005)

I guess on a few really strong positive notes:

1. It does not specifically say 'NOT FOR HUMAN USE' as this could be a legal problem for the company should there be adverse effects if it were specifically NOT to be used on people.

2. It was originally created by a barber for use on people (In 1938), when Mr. Shapley discovered it worked just as well on his horses, he began marketing and manufacturing the product for equine use.

Hmmmm, will monitor this closely and TonicaG, you grow gurl! You may very well be onto something here!


----------



## TonicaG (Feb 22, 2005)

One might think my optimism is crazy, but you have to believe in something, like ArmyQT said, "to each his own"...  

I'll keep you ladies posted... here's to healthy hair and hair growth!


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (Feb 22, 2005)

I read that it was originally created for bald men on another site so coupled with LaNecia posted, I think its safe but most seem to use it once or twice a week...I will probably not use it as often either but I know I'm always *itching* to try products that promote growth and will probably use it more, lol.


----------



## bri123 (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi Lanelle,

I use the MTG five days a week and haven't had a problem yet.  I put it on my scalp and massage it in monday-friday.  I wash my hair every other day.  Then on the weekends I give my hair a break from the smell.  I have about a  1/2" of new growth and have been using it for about a couple of weeks now.  I hope that helps.    

Bri123


----------



## LaNecia (Feb 22, 2005)

TonicaG, your optimism is great! I understand, I read this thread and went to the store the next day, BEFORE work to check it out after talking to my mom about a product she'd heard about years ago, this wasn't it but I did still get it! Just want you to be careful, our hair is such a precious commodity.

Bri123, glad to hear of your growth! Outstanding progress, I barely get that in 4 to 6 weeks!  Did you take any photos to visually chart your progress?

Lanella, I know what you mean! I will resist the urge...somehow...


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (Feb 22, 2005)

bri123 said:
			
		

> Hi Lanelle,
> 
> I use the MTG five days a week and haven't had a problem yet.  I put it on my scalp and massage it in monday-friday.  I wash my hair every other day.  Then on the weekends I give my hair a break from the smell.  I have about a  1/2" of new growth and have been using it for about a couple of weeks now.  I hope that helps.
> 
> Bri123



Hi, that's great that you have a lot of new growth already!  I think the frequent washing is helping to keep the scalp clean {supposedly you are to wash your hair every day from using Surge but I only did it every three days to four days} I will keep this info. in mind, when I finally use it, thanks!


----------



## Armyqt (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm happy to hear you ladies are using the MTG daily with no adverse effects.  Maybe I"ll try it one day.  Please keep us updated on your progress


----------



## bri123 (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Lanielle,
When I was using surge I still washed my hair every other day and didn't experience any problems what so ever.  I put about 10 drops of peppermint essential oil in the bottle of surge and applied it to my scalp.  I didn't like the way my hair becomes foamy from using the surge and thats why I stopped using it.  

LaNecia,
I need to take a picture of now as well as my progress.  I will have my husband take a picture this weekend sometime.  I keep meaning to do that.  

I hate the winter months because my hair grows so so so slooooooooooooooooooowy.  Before using the MTG I would say I was getting about 1/4"  in a month maybe less than that.  It seemed liked my hair completely stopped growing and that it was creeping along.  Since using the MTG it is growing.  I am excited about this summer because I am going to wear braids.  So next month my sister is going to put braids in my hair and I am so excited to see how much growth I am going to get.  

Bri123


----------



## LaNecia (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: MTG horse conditioner Response from Shapley's Rep...*

I received the following response back from Liz Fisher, the representative at Shapley's re: the use of M-T-G on people:

*Hi LaNecia,

Thank you for your email regarding human use of Original M-T-G.  Original M-T-G was formulated in the 1930’s for human use  to treat a variety of skin problems such as dandruff, psoriasis and eczema.  The product formula remains substantially the same. 

We currently have customers that purchase Original M-T-G for personal use and many have reported positive results.  We have not heard of any adverse reactions with human use.  However, we market the product for animal use and can make no claims or recommendations regarding human use.  

Please feel free to contact me if you have any more questions regarding Original M-T-G or if I can be of further assistance.

Best regards,

Liz Fisher
Customer Service
Shapley, Ltd.
11650 Chitwood Dr.
Fort Myers, FL 33908
1-800-982-2017
1-239-415-2275
1-239-415-2277 (Fax)
[email protected]*

There you have it, sounds like a green light to me...happy M-T-Ging!!  Be sure to holla back w/a progress report!!


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (Feb 23, 2005)

Thanks for the update...but too bad they can't make recommendations on how often {humans} should use it.


----------



## LaNecia (Feb 23, 2005)

I know, I thought the same thing when I read her response!! It leaves a lot of room for guess work...  

I've tried it a few different ways:

One night I used it as a type of leave in - overnight conditioner treatment...(after my usual CO wash treatment) my hair felt very rough in the morning (usually it doesn't). I followed w/a wash in the morning and HAD to use shampoo to get get rid of the smell. I avoid shampoo except for once a week. I shampooed again the following day, my hair was  so no more applying that to the hair directly or shampooing two days in a row. 

I've used it as a treatment for my ends under the baggie w/my mango butter(my ends  this a lot!).

Also, I've applied it to just to the scalp before my styling (using a color applicator bottle), it had little or not effect on my hair, scalp felt fine. The smell isn't atrocious in the mornings either.


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm glad you posted your results on how you used differently each time...I think when I try it I will only use it as scalp stimulation for growth...


----------



## Armyqt (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: MTG horse conditioner Response from Shapley's Rep...*



			
				LaNecia said:
			
		

> I received the following response back from Liz Fisher, the representative at Shapley's re: the use of M-T-G on people:
> 
> *Hi LaNecia,*
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the update


----------



## rosie (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: MTG horse conditioner Response from Shapley's Rep...*

I ordered from the arcaro's site on Tuesday at 11:22 am.  My order was sent out that same say and is on route to my house on the UPS ground truck as we speak.  

I will keep you updated on how the treatment and the conditioner work for me.


----------



## bee (Feb 24, 2005)

Ladies, how long do you think it will take before you see any adverse reactions to this product?  For the LHCF member that e-mailed Shapley's, did Liz mention any "signs" that will occur to signal a discontinuation of the use of MTG?


----------



## TonicaG (Feb 24, 2005)

Bee:  I'm sorry but why would you expect any "adverse reactions"?


----------



## LaNecia (Feb 24, 2005)

Bee,

That is an excellent question, one to which I do not have an answer as she did not provide this information. I'll send her over another email.

As far as things that would be indications of something going awry, pretty much anything out of the normal for me, I don't have a very sensitive scalp (except the hairline to relaxers, go figure) so any soreness, scaliness/flakes, redness (if I haven't been massaging), burning/raw feeling skin (like some Surge users *were* experiencing) bumps/blisters, sudden hairloss would be cause for concern. I would include itching but sometimes when I'm in a growth spurt I'll have the itchies so...

I would say use your best judgement on this but I will write her and post her response when it comes in.


----------



## LaNecia (Feb 24, 2005)

TonicaG,

Actually, I can kinda understand this...If I recall correctly, the Surge bottle doesn't address the possible side affects and caution about using w/an oil/moisturizer. I would say anything that is used on the scalp, especially if it is not specifically designed for people (and some products that are) would have the risk of causing a reaction. Because all of the ingredients to the product aren't listed, it's hard to know what you're putting on your scalp. Could just be an allergic reaction...  

After reading about horses and their care (because of researching their products), it seems that they have fairly sensitve skin so it should be safe but it it's not marketed for people, it might not be tested on people so you just never know....

I dunno. Just a thought....


----------



## PoeticJustice (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi LaNecia,

I received my order yesterday and couldn't wait to try it. I planned on just using on my scalp for massages and on my ends, but since I was CO washing last night anyway, I put some of this on with my NTM for an hour or so. Before I say anything else, I have to say my hair (mainly my roots) was instantly softened and easily detangled as I massaged and I combed only twice before putting the plastic cap on.

Ok, I'm thinking it's the NTM but as I rinsed, there was alot of white buildup. I had to rinse almost 15 minutes before even CO washing. By the time I felt I had enough out (even though it seemed like I could still gently scrape some off my scalp) I didn't even want to really put any conditioner on. I did anyway, just a small amount and it turned out ok. I rinsed some more while combing with my shower comb and put it a ponytail while I got out the shower.

By the time I got out and towel dried my hair a bit (because I still planned on using a leave-in) I didn't detect any white build up or residue so that made me feel better. My hair was still soft and easy to comb through which was another relief.  erplexed  Have you experienced any of this? Again, I'm sure it was the MTG and the NTM conditioner mixed together. Maybe that was a bad choice of mixture but I would like to use the MTG as a pre=poo from time to time since it even suggests on the bottle to use and then wash out. 

Do you think I should stick with my original plan and just use on scalp maybe 2x a week and on my ends daily??? Sorry for babbling and thanks in advance..


----------



## LaNecia (Feb 24, 2005)

JusticeWifey,

Glad to hear that you liked your results!! I was a little wary when I first got mine!

I haven't used mine as a prepoo but I can tell from when I've put in on my wet hair that I don't like the feeling of my hair, it feels...I dunno, kinda rough? When I put it on my ends and they are barely damp or dry, they feel so SOFT AND SILKY...

I'm not sure about the white build up, when I put the MTG in wet, did however get a whitish kind of film on it (when I left it on over night). My hair was not silky feeling after rinsing out the MTG in the morning.  I shampooed to remove the residue, my hair wasn't appreciative of that at all. I've used the NTM which I absolutely  but never both together.

I think it'll probably take a few passes to figure out what is going to work best for your hair. Your original plan sounds good, pretty much what I was planning on doing. 

My ends, under the baggie turned out really nice. I'm wondering though, if it's causing that much buildup on the hair, how much is being removed from the scalp by rinsing/co washing only? Perhaps that is why the bottle says to use only once a week? A clarifier might be needed rather frequently if this is used a lot. The bottle also says about using their Accompanying shampoo for easy and effective remove of MTG ....what's in the poo? :scratchchi

My personal regimen is to apply to the scalp once a week and use on the ends as needed, especially while doing the baggie method. At the end of a week or two, check the scalp and ends and make a determination from there if I should apply to the scalp more frequently or change the regimen some other way. I'm reluctant to make a usage recommendation about a product we know so little about so I hope that helps...


----------



## TonicaG (Feb 24, 2005)

LaNecia:  You're right it is a good question and one that I didn't think of due to my zealousness to use the product.  I guess if one was to experience any negative side effects it would have occurred with the initial use???  Since I didn't experience any and saw immediate results, I became very optimistic about the product.  I have spent LOTS of money on PLENTY of products recommended by users of this board and many of them are collecting dust in my cabinet...

I was looking at another hair board (blackhairmedia.com) and the young lady that started this saga uses MTG everyday and it appears that she's having pretty good results...


----------



## LaNecia (Feb 24, 2005)

TonicaG said:
			
		

> LaNecia:  You're right it is a good question and one that I didn't think of due to my zealousness to use the product.  I guess if one was to experience any negative side effects it would have occurred with the initial use???  Since I didn't experience any and saw immediate results, I became very optimistic about the product.  I have spent LOTS of money on PLENTY of products recommended by users of this board and many of them are collecting dust in my cabinet...
> 
> I was looking at another hair board (blackhairmedia.com) and the young lady that started this saga uses MTG everyday and it appears that she's having pretty good results...



Ok, I'm getting excited again! Be sure to keep us posted on your progress.... It is so funny how products will work for some and not for others...I think it's time to have a sale of my own....


----------



## rosie (Feb 24, 2005)

I want my stuff.  I went home during lunch and it hadn't been delivered yet.  Now I have to go out of my way to go by the house before I go pick up the kids, so my dh doesn't see it first.

Don't laugh, like you hadn't sneaked something in the house and pretended that it had been there all along.


----------



## PoeticJustice (Feb 24, 2005)

LaNecia said:
			
		

> JusticeWifey,
> 
> Glad to hear that you liked your results!! I was a little wary when I first got mine!
> 
> ...





Thanks LaNecia,

using a clarifying shampoo makes perfect sense to me now   

I also like your regimen about checking the scalp and make the determination then.. note to self: check scalp at the end of the week  :scratchch 

Again, I have to say I am still very positive about this product. It just makes sense because this works so good on horses, we (humans) have to benefit from this to, ya know what I mean?  Ok, ladies, quit horsin' around and break out the MTG!!


----------



## LaNecia (Feb 24, 2005)

rosie said:
			
		

> Don't laugh, like you hadn't sneaked something in the house and pretended that it had been there all along.



Whatever do you mean?!  :eyebrows2


----------



## LaNecia (Feb 24, 2005)

Justicewifey said:
			
		

> Thanks LaNecia,
> 
> using a clarifying shampoo makes perfect sense to me now
> 
> ...





I know it's corny but I couldn't help myself!


----------



## PoeticJustice (Feb 24, 2005)

rosie said:
			
		

> I want my stuff.  I went home during lunch and it hadn't been delivered yet.  Now I have to go out of my way to go by the house before I go pick up the kids, so my dh doesn't see it first.
> 
> Don't laugh, like you hadn't sneaked something in the house and pretended that it had been there all along.




GUILTY!  

I hurried up and poured some in my applicator bottle and put the rest under the sink waaaaaaayyyyy behind my other products. You should have seen me make a b-line to the bathroom, even my kids was running behind me trying to see


----------



## LaNecia (Feb 24, 2005)

Ok, we all got the same thing going on! I went so far as to peel the label off the bottle....


----------



## PoeticJustice (Feb 24, 2005)

OK LaNecia, I'm laughing so hard I know my manager is about to ask me to step into her office!!!!


----------



## Dolapo (Feb 24, 2005)

can i get this stuff in a bss?


----------



## PoeticJustice (Feb 24, 2005)

Dolapo said:
			
		

> can i get this stuff in a bss?



Hey Dolapo,
If I'm not mistaken it's not in the BSS. I ordered mine from http://www.shapleys.com/ and I rec'd it in 3 days. 

I believe there's someone else who ordered from arapos. The link I believe is in this thread.


----------



## rosie (Feb 24, 2005)

Lanecia, and Justicewifey

Glad I'm not the only one.  DH looks at me strange when I'm in the kitchen making stuff, but I don't know how he would react to some horse products.  LOL.


----------



## LaNecia (Feb 24, 2005)

rosie said:
			
		

> Lanecia, and Justicewifey
> 
> Glad I'm not the only one.  DH looks at me strange when I'm in the kitchen making stuff, but I don't know how he would react to some horse products.  LOL.



My son has seen it, he's 13 so you can imagine...., dumb me left the label in the trash, face up no less! He just walks by an whinnies from time to time.... .....Sigh.

Dolapo,

I found mine at a tack and feed store. We have a race track here in SD so I called Shapley's and got a listing of retailers close by. Because it's not marketed for for humans, you won't find it at a BSS. I found some products like at Pet Smart so if you have a large Pet Store retailer in your area, you may check there, it would be in the Equine section...WHY DO I KNOW THIS?!


----------



## carmend (Feb 24, 2005)

I recently started using this too.  So far so good.  I am not afraid of any bad reactions b/c the bottle says it is non toxic even if it is ingested by accident.  So I feel pretty safe.... I purchased mine at an equestrian store.  They probably have it at most pet stores too....


----------



## rosie (Feb 25, 2005)

Okay, UPS didn't deliver it to my door until 7 pm, so I was cold busted.  DH kept asking me what was in the box.  

I said you know some hair stuff.  It's been a long time and I was running low.  He said oh.

I washed and used the conditioner (nothing to write home about) and the scalp treatment.  Yep, it smells like glovers.  I might have used too much, 'cause my hair was kind of greasy this morning.  We'll see what results if any I get.  I'm braiding my hair this weekend and we'll see the new growth in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (Feb 25, 2005)

rosie said:
			
		

> I washed and used the conditioner (nothing to write home about) and the scalp treatment.



What is the difference between the conditioner and scalp treatment? Aren't they the same?


----------



## LaNecia (Feb 25, 2005)

Sorry to hear you were busted but I'm really happy for you that it came!

Yes, the stuff reeks of Glover's. I never used the Glover's but I've smelled it, the Frenchee's has a strangely similar smell...got a big jar under the sink but it's a heavy grease so that won't be going on MY Scalp! 

Good luck on your growth, be sure to holla back!!


----------



## LAINA7777 (Feb 25, 2005)

I Received Mine Last Night 2/24/05 I Was So Excited But I Was To Tired To Wash My Hair.  But You Can Best Believe I Will Do It Tonight And Keep You Guys Posted!!!  And Yes It Does Smell Like The Glovers Which I Use Also.


----------



## rosie (Mar 2, 2005)

Lanelle said:
			
		

> What is the difference between the conditioner and scalp treatment? Aren't they the same?




The conditioner is jsut that a hair conditioner for horses.  It seem like a protein conditioner kind of like the Mane and Tail variety.  

The treatment is a leav in scalp treatment.  That you can reapply during the week.

It's strong, but the smell goes away after a day or so.  

I used it wrong the first time.  I used it on sopping wet hair.  I washed my hair again Friday night and let it air dry.  Saturday morning, I applied the stuff to my scalp and brushed to my ends and no greasy.  The smell was not that strong either. 

I haven't noticed any newgrowth, but I'm 100% natural and I've been wearing my hair in a puff all week.  Maybe when I put in some twists or braids, the growth will show.


----------



## LaNecia (Mar 2, 2005)

rosie said:
			
		

> I used it wrong the first time.  I used it on sopping wet hair.  I washed my hair again Friday night and let it air dry.  Saturday morning, I applied the stuff to my scalp and brushed to my ends and no greasy.  The smell was not that strong either.
> 
> I haven't noticed any newgrowth, but I'm 100% natural and I've been wearing my hair in a puff all week.  Maybe when I put in some twists or braids, the growth will show.



Too funny that you posted on this today, I was driving to work thinking...need to hit the girls up for some info on their results...

I too did this with the wet hair application....wrong!  I also apply after my hair is try and only to the scalp and (ends under my baggie). I noticed the diminished smell too!

No, on the new growth, I've seen a bit more...I texturized on 2/19 so seeing new growth this fast is a new one for me, not a lot but some (I usually average only 1/4" a month, I've got that right now). I apply it once in between washes/CO washes , so it's only applied once after my scalp is cleaned. I don't use daily unless I'm CO washing daily. Hope that makes sense!

So far so good...


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (Mar 2, 2005)

rosie said:
			
		

> The conditioner is jsut that a hair conditioner for horses.  It seem like a protein conditioner kind of like the Mane and Tail variety.
> 
> The treatment is a leav in scalp treatment.  That you can reapply during the week.



Okay, thanks. Can't wait to try it! The smell wouldn't bother me much since I'm used to the Sulfur 8 smell...can anything get any worse than that...?


----------



## LaNecia (Mar 2, 2005)

I dunno, this stuff CAN be pretty strong, especially if you put it on w/a heavy application. To me, the Sulfur 8 doesn't smell bad at all (I"ve always wondered what the fuss was about) but hey, everyone's nose is different. If you can tolerate Frenchee's or Glover's this is almost exactly the same...

Personally, I wouldn't let the smell deter me if it worked....but I do like a challenge so....

Good luck!!


----------



## bee (Mar 2, 2005)

Any adverse reactions ladies?  I got mine, along w/ the shampoo to wash it out I've applie it 2x, so far.  I'm using it on my kitchens because it's BEEDEEBEE'd back there.  First, I spray w/ S-curl then apply MTG w/ a Q-tip on my scalp.  I'll let you all know in about 30 days what my results are.


----------



## LaNecia (Mar 2, 2005)

No adverse reactions to report from my camp....


----------



## carmend (Mar 2, 2005)

I havent had any adverse reactions and I have up the usage from once to twice a week.  I plan to goto everyday if all goes well...


----------



## LaNecia (Mar 2, 2005)

Carmen,

How many days a week are you washing your hair while using twice a week?


----------



## carmend (Mar 2, 2005)

I wash once per week.  Sometimes I go upto 10/14 days in the winter or down to 5 days in the summer.  But Im too lazy to wash any more often than that   Plus my hair grows better when its a lil "dirty".  Since I started using the MTG I have washed closer to once a week...


----------



## OneShinyface (Mar 4, 2005)

Bumping for updates!  I just ordered a trial size bottle for $3.25 from saddleuptack.com.  It can't smell any worse than the Jamaican Black Castor Oil that I brought back a couple of years ago.


----------



## lolacurl (Mar 6, 2005)

Hi yall,
I've only been using the Shapley's for one solid week. Got about 1/4 inch of growth already. I've noticed that my hair seems much stronger, and the breakage has diminished considerably.  I applied the MTG. It had a much healthier looking gloss. It also seems to serve as a humidity barrier. I a wash and set last week,then in the middle of the week, I applied some of my curl activator gel, and my air didn't crinkle up! I use it on my scalp, and a smidge on my hair twice a week. Once right after I wash on Saturday, and then on Wednesday's.

Rock on Shapley's!!!


----------



## carameldiva (Mar 7, 2005)

i ordered 2-32 oz. bottles of shapley's mtg on 3-2-05 from www.farmvet.com

Cost $12.99 per bottle and $8.45 for shipping. I'll update as soon as i receive it.


----------



## Isis (Mar 7, 2005)

lolacurl said:
			
		

> Hi yall,
> I've only been using the Shapley's for one solid week. *Got about 1/4 inch of growth already. I've noticed that my hair seems much stronger, and the breakage has diminished considerably.* I applied the MTG. It had a much healthier looking gloss. *It also seems to serve as a humidity barrier*. I a wash and set last week,then in the middle of the week, I applied some of my curl activator gel, and my air didn't crinkle up! I use it on my scalp, and a smidge on my hair twice a week. Once right after I wash on Saturday, and then on Wednesday's.
> 
> Rock on Shapley's!!!


1/4 inch in a week is pretty good.  How fast does your hair usually grow Lolacurl?

A humidity barrier is another plus for MTG.  Anyone else experience this?


----------



## TonicaG (Mar 8, 2005)

I've noticed that it's very easy to overuse this stuff so a little goes a loooooong way.


----------



## bee (Mar 8, 2005)

Update:  I haven't used mine since last week.  I put in a relaxer over the weekend and will wait until next week, to start using it again.  Let me reiterate, I used a Q-tip to apply MTG to my scalp.  I had been reading alot about using products in moderation for best effects (except for conditioner--ya know what I mean?)  For the time I did use MTG, my hair felt softer at the nape of my neck and not as brittle as it had before.  The smell was OK by morning.

I just had my daughter's hair braided and was wondering if it would be OK to apply MTG to her scalp while she's in braids?  I heard that applying oil based products to the base of your braids causes that white build up that causes breakage and is hard to comb out when you take your braids down.  If it's OK to use this on her scalp, do you think washing/rinsing once a week would be good?


----------



## bri123 (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Bee,

This past weekend I put braids in my hair and will wear braids for the next 14 months.  Every two months taking the braids out and then putting them in again.  I have started putting the oil on my scalp and I have not had a problem but it has only been a few days.  I don't put that much on the scalp not saturating the scalp but enough to keep it moisturized.  I hope that helps.  When you take your daughters braids out you may want to use take creme or something and detangle her hair before you wash it.  I hope this helps.  I will keep you updated about my hair too.
bri123


----------



## LaNecia (Mar 8, 2005)

Isis said:
			
		

> A humidity barrier is another plus for MTG.  Anyone else experience this?



I can't say, I wear my hair in flat twists daily. That would really be a cool bonus though!!


----------



## carameldiva (Mar 12, 2005)

i got mine in two days ago, so today is day #3 for my usage of the mtg. I am applying mine at nite on dry hair and scalp. I them put my baggie on and a satin scarf. I condition wash in the morning and that's it. So far i have noticed that my hair is softer, my hair also  has a healthy sheen to it as well and i love it. The first nite the smell was unbearable but now it is not so bad and i am committed to using this product pretty much every nite. i will add the use of shealoe butter in the am after the condition wash. I'll keep you guys updated.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Mar 13, 2005)

I will be  using this product as a prepoo probably....just another product for the stinky challenge....   can't wait til it gets to me!


----------



## lolacurl (Mar 14, 2005)

Isis said:
			
		

> 1/4 inch in a week is pretty good.  How fast does your hair usually grow Lolacurl?
> 
> A humidity barrier is another plus for MTG.  Anyone else experience this?




Hey Ms. Isis,
Sorry so long in responding! You are my hair inspiration. My hair texture is just like yours, only not as long yet!! . 

My hair is usually the typical 1/4 inch a month.  

Ive used it for going on 3 weeks, and my stylist has already noticed a difference. She was shocked when I reminded her that I'd only had a touch up four weeks ago!!!

I'm still noticing it as a barrier to humidity...I love this stuff!

lola


----------



## LaNecia (Mar 28, 2005)

Hey Ladies, Bumping for Leslie_C!


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (Mar 28, 2005)

I can't wait until the summer get here-only about 1 month and a few days-so that I can start using this stuff. Is everyone still seeing phenomenal growth?


----------



## ScandalousBeauty (Mar 28, 2005)

My hair never grows but it's growing now, and I'm sure it's because of Shapley's and Surge 14.  I updated my fotki today with comparison pics.


----------



## PoeticJustice (Mar 30, 2005)

I am seeing great results. I can tell because I had a blow out done a few days ago and the back finally "lays" on my collar bone, and I don't have to barely stretch that muchfor it to go pass shoulder. When I say the back, I'm talking about the lower back half of my hair. Before starting to use MTG, the back had to be stretched to touch the shoulder. So I say about 1.5 inches in 1 1/2 months and normally my hair only grows about 1/2 inch a MONTH!!!  

My sides are growing too (my sides and bangs grow fast) but my sides started at my chin and now barely stretched it touches my collar bone. So my hair is going to grow in layers but I don't mind (great dilemma to have)!
Another bonus is my hair is stronger and shedding has subsided greatly, shinier, too!  

The ultimate was the cheesey grin on my husband's face and noticing the results. He said whatever I'm doing it's working and that he was proud of me!!! (sniff sniff)


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Apr 1, 2005)

I've been using this stuff for a week and the thickness of my hair has increased.   I already have thick hair, but DANG!  I know this will increase my hair growth if it hasn't grown already...I can feel the naps underneath the roots....   I'm impressed!


----------



## HWAY (Apr 6, 2005)

Ladies!
This is is stinkiest stuff I've EVER smelled. Are you guys applying this stuff straight or are you mixing it with something so as to disguise the smell?
The smell of the sulfur is still in my nose but I don't think I could leave this in my hair. This stuff is worse than Glovers or Sulfur 8. It may help with my itchy scalp but I need to be able to handle the smell so it will work.


----------



## CLASSYEBONYGIRL (Apr 6, 2005)

HWAY said:
			
		

> Ladies!
> This is is stinkiest stuff I've EVER smelled. Are you guys applying this stuff straight or are you mixing it with something so as to disguise the smell?
> The smell of the sulfur is still in my nose but I don't think I could leave this in my hair. This stuff is worse than Glovers or Sulfur 8. It may help with my itchy scalp but I need to be able to handle the smell so it will work.


 
*I mixed the MTG with my Sulfer8, Glovers, WGO and essential oils concoction so it's not as bad as just using it alone.*


----------



## oglorious1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Okay who found this thread...


----------



## vickid (Apr 12, 2005)

This weekend I succumbed and purchased the MTG.  The lady at the feed store said that lots of ladies use the product for hair growth and it really does work.  I must say that the smell is pretty bad but if it works, oh well.  I've applied it daily since Saturday and washed my hair on Monday night.  My hair was mega soft and silky and very conditioned.  I've experienced no scalp sensitivity at all.  So far so good!


----------



## DangerouslyShy (Apr 12, 2005)

are most people using the oil or the conditioner?

if so which do you like better....Im going to break down and get this...My thickness has doubled so now its time for the length to come...


----------



## LaNecia (Apr 12, 2005)

I'm using the Original M-T-G *OIL*. The conditioner does not have the same claims to it as the oil (from the website).

When I first started using this, my hair got so soft, it felt like it was melting away, I've gotten used to it and it's a wonderful feeling now! It's soft and not shedding.


----------



## DangerouslyShy (Apr 12, 2005)

LaNecia said:
			
		

> I'm using the Original M-T-G *OIL*. The conditioner does not have the same claims to it as the oil (from the website).
> 
> When I first started using this, my hair got so soft, it felt like it was melting away, I've gotten used to it and it's a wonderful feeling now! It's soft and not shedding.


Ok girl you sold me....

I will get the oil...Im wearing a sew-in so it will be easier for me to use the oil and get it between the braids...does it leave bad build up?


----------



## sugaplum (Apr 12, 2005)

After reading this thread, I'm seriously thinking of getting this product.  

But if the active ingredients in this product and saw that it was Sulfur.  Do you think that the results would be the same as using the Sulfur 8?  

Just wondering.


----------



## caramelty (Apr 12, 2005)

You ladies have been talking about this stuff and I was thinking this was something I never heard of. My mother use to use MTG on my hair when I was younger its not hard for me to get either b/c they sale it in our beauty supply...So maybe I will pick back up on it.....since you guys are getting some great progress


----------



## LaNecia (Apr 12, 2005)

I can't really say about the build up cause I CO wash every other day at the most, usually it's every day but I'm trying to see how the growth goes by not washing/rinsing my scalp as often.

My advice would be this: if you purchase the product, use VERY sparingly because it is a very oily product and a little DOES go a LONG way. I use a color applicator bottle and accidently got a little heavy handed yesterday, I had this stuff running down my neck for about an hour, I had to take a towel and dab to absorb the excess (reminded me of my scary jeri days) 

Sugarplum...I think it might yield similar results to the Sulfur 8, I've never used it but the active ingredients in both are the Sulfur. I believe the major difference would stem from the difference of the concentration amounts of the Sulfur. Sulfur8's Sulfur Content is only 2%. I do not know what the content is of the M-T-G but from what I've read, most treatments for horses have a much higher concentration than what you'd find for human use for penetration purposes.

So the question is....what kind of growth will we get with the higher concentration of Sulfur? :scratchch 

That's my two cents worth...and I'm sticking to it!!


----------



## LondonDiva (Apr 12, 2005)

Oh geez louise!!!! I bought 5 bottles of Surge on the weekend, my 10 bottles of Minoval came this morning and now I see this! 

**out comes momma's credit card**


----------



## LondonDiva (Apr 12, 2005)

I know it's a horse hair growth testimonial but DAMN!


----------



## LaNecia (Apr 12, 2005)

There's Been 8,960 views to this thread as of today!!

  Now I know why I can't find anymore anywhere!!

Happy Hair Growing Ladies!


----------



## PoeticJustice (Apr 12, 2005)

LondonDiva said:
			
		

> I know it's a horse hair growth testimonial but DAMN!




Too funny!!!  

By the way LondonDiva,
Can I ask how will you be using the Minoval? I know there's a whole thread for this product but I was just wondering?


----------



## LondonDiva (Apr 12, 2005)

Justicewifey said:
			
		

> Too funny!!!
> 
> By the way LondonDiva,
> Can I ask how will you be using the Minoval? I know there's a whole thread for this product but I was just wondering?


 
I've been on it off an on for about a week or so.  I'm primarily using it just in the back because I wanna play catchup there and to also see how good it really works compared with the surge which i use on the top half.  The reason why I've been using it off and on is because I had trouble locating Minoval that shipped to the UK.  So I was using it sparingly.  I wasn't about to give up.  So I ordered on Friday and they came today.  How quick is that from the US to the UK!!!!  My mother is going to bring them round on Thursday, so the last little drop I have I'll be using on the back section tonight and tomorrow.  I ordered 10 bottles of minoval and one of the little tubs of minoval.  I have no idea of the ingredients, but got just the one anyway.  I will be keeping everyone updated on the Minoval progress.

As for this MTG stuff, I just e-mailed a company that takes paypal to send me an invoice to ship it to the UK, so I got Surge and Minoval and hopefully soon to add to the list this MTG stuff.  I better be sitting and twirling my hair like a jump rope by the time the year is out.


----------



## LondonDiva (Apr 12, 2005)

Justicewifey said:
			
		

> Too funny!!!
> 
> By the way LondonDiva,
> Can I ask how will you be using the Minoval? I know there's a whole thread for this product but I was just wondering?


 
Girl could you imagine if you got 2 whole inches a month like a freakin horse from some oil.  I'd come into work stinking, I don't care what anybody has to say.  It'd still be fruitier than a f*rt.  I'd stink a lil for 2 inches a month.


----------



## PoeticJustice (Apr 12, 2005)

LondonDiva said:
			
		

> Girl could you imagine if you got 2 whole inches a month like a freakin horse from some oil.  I'd come into work stinking, I don't care what anybody has to say.  It'd still be fruitier than a f*rt.  I'd stink a lil for 2 inches a month.




Girl you and me both!!! They'd have to move my desk and everything and I would not care! My co-workers will just have to be mad :eatme:


----------



## PoeticJustice (Apr 12, 2005)

LondonDiva said:
			
		

> I've been on it off an on for about a week or so.  I'm primarily using it just in the back because I wanna play catchup there and to also see how good it really works compared with the surge which i use on the top half.  The reason why I've been using it off and on is because I had trouble locating Minoval that shipped to the UK.  So I was using it sparingly.  I wasn't about to give up.  So I ordered on Friday and they came today.  How quick is that from the US to the UK!!!!  My mother is going to bring them round on Thursday, so the last little drop I have I'll be using on the back section tonight and tomorrow.  I ordered 10 bottles of minoval and one of the little tubs of minoval.  I have no idea of the ingredients, but got just the one anyway.  I will be keeping everyone updated on the Minoval progress.
> 
> As for this MTG stuff, I just e-mailed a company that takes paypal to send me an invoice to ship it to the UK, so I got Surge and Minoval and hopefully soon to add to the list this MTG stuff.  I better be sitting and twirling my hair like a jump rope by the time the year is out.






Please keep us posted on the Minoval progress. I might just go ahead and order some myself. I've been eyeing the stuff for awhile debating should I or shouldn't I???   

Where did you order yours from?


----------



## LondonDiva (Apr 13, 2005)

Justicewifey said:
			
		

> Please keep us posted on the Minoval progress. I might just go ahead and order some myself. I've been eyeing the stuff for awhile debating should I or shouldn't I???
> 
> Where did you order yours from?


 
http://www.naturemd.net


----------



## pearlygurl (Apr 13, 2005)

I have a quick question for the ladies who use the MTG Oil.  

Do you think if I use it as a pre-poo treatment or in a deep conditioner it will work just as well as applying it to the scalp?  TIA


----------



## LondonDiva (Apr 13, 2005)

For International Paypal account holders wishing to purchase the MTG.  I went on a few sites, but really didn't want to put it on the credit card, and some didn't look like they shipped internationally.  I stumbled across this site http://www.horsegroomingproductsonline.com/ they take Paypal.

I e-mailed them to send me a paypal invoice with the correct shipping for the UK, it'll be $10 which is just over a fiver for shipping.

Here is a template of the e-mail that I sent them.  They e-mailed me back and sent me a Paypal invoice within 24 hours. Feel free to fill in the blanks for your own personal use.  Remember you can register with Paypal using a debit card, and yes they do even take Visa Electron.

Hi

I am wishing to purchase the 32oz bottle of Shapley's Original MTG for $14.95

I do have a Paypal account and can pay in USD currency.  However I noticed that it gives just one standard rate of shipping with the 48 states.  If possible could you send me a Paypal invoice to ************* with the relevant shipping cost for the UK.  I would like it sent Global Priority Mail (USPS) (if this is possible)

My full address is ************************************

If you could calculate the exact shipping on http://ircalc.usps.gov/default.asp?Mode=Intl_Single&CID=10134 and let me know I'd be most grateful.


Thanks,
Naomi

Their response

------------------------------Invoice Details------------------------------
From:
The Yellow Mare
707 Walden Road
Corrales, NM 87048
United States
505-898-6171
[email protected]

Item Total: 14.95
Shipping: 10.00
Total: $24.95 USD

Note: Dear Naomi, thank you for your order.  Please see attached invoice
including shipping charges for Global Priority Mail.  We have Shapley's 
M-T-G in stock.  We will ship as soon as the funds have been received.
Thank you for doing business with The Yellow Mare!


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Apr 15, 2005)

I just ordered the trial size.  I hope that stuff works!


----------



## ChosenbyGod (Apr 15, 2005)

classimami713 said:
			
		

> I just ordered the trial size.  I hope that stuff works!



Where do you find the "trial size"? Can you direct me to the exact page? Please??


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Apr 15, 2005)

ChosenbyGod said:
			
		

> Where do you find the "trial size"? Can you direct me to the exact page? Please??



Hey, it's on the page that you order from.  Just scroll down and you'll see the line that says Trial size origina MTG.  It's only $4 something.  Not bad to try something out.

HTH!


----------



## ChosenbyGod (Apr 15, 2005)

classimami713 said:
			
		

> Hey, it's on the page that you order from.  Just scroll down and you'll see the line that says Trial size origina MTG.  It's only $4 something.  Not bad to try something out.
> 
> HTH!




Ok! I see it now, thank yoooouu!


----------



## carmend (Apr 15, 2005)

Im not 100% sure but I dont think so b/c the instructions on the bottle says to apply and leave on a couple of days before washing.  So I think it is meant to be used more like a moisturizer...  But you could always try and see what u get...




			
				pearlygurl said:
			
		

> I have a quick question for the ladies who use the MTG Oil.
> 
> Do you think if I use it as a pre-poo treatment or in a deep conditioner it will work just as well as applying it to the scalp? TIA


----------



## LaNecia (Apr 15, 2005)

PearlyGurl,

I'd have to agree w/Carmend on this. That doesn't mean you CAN'T or shouldn't use it that way, it just means that it probably won't yield optimal results if used in that fashion.

LaNecia


----------



## pearlygurl (Apr 15, 2005)

Thanks LaNecia and Carmend...I'm off to order a trial size of the MTG


----------



## PoeticJustice (Apr 15, 2005)

pearlygurl said:
			
		

> Thanks LaNecia and Carmend...I'm off to order a trial size of the MTG



I am sure you will be very pleased!!


----------



## azul11 (Apr 16, 2005)

So you can buy this at a pet store? What about a national chain like Petco or Petsmart???? Omg I cant believe I entered this thread. Its like a disease....God bless you all.


----------



## carmend (Apr 16, 2005)

I purchased mine at an equestrian store but I wouldnt be surprised if they sell it at Petco or someplace like that...


----------



## Nanyanika (Apr 16, 2005)

Can someone please post a photo of this mtg product


----------



## carmend (Apr 16, 2005)

the website is www.shapleys.com.  here is a picture of what i have...


----------



## Nanyanika (Apr 16, 2005)

thanks carmend


----------



## hottopic (Apr 16, 2005)

Just wanted to let you guys know....I just wrote the company about using this product on human hair. If it was ever tested on humans and if so what were the side effects? I will let you know their reply...


----------



## Dolapo (Apr 16, 2005)

how many days does it take for one to receive it?


----------



## pearlygurl (Apr 16, 2005)

hottopic said:
			
		

> Just wanted to let you guys know....I just wrote the company about using this product on human hair. If it was ever tested on humans and if so what were the side effects? I will let you know their reply...



Somebody already wrote the company and asked them that.  It IS safe for human use.  The letters can be found in either this posting or one of the other ones abot MTG


----------



## CLASSYEBONYGIRL (Apr 16, 2005)

Dolapo said:
			
		

> how many days does it take for one to receive it?


 
*I ordered mine on a Thursday and I got it by the Tuesday. So I guess 2-3 days.*


----------



## LaNecia (Apr 16, 2005)

I've tried various pet stores and have not been able to find it as of yet. So far, I've seen it only at select Equestrian facilities. If you find it a a nationwide pet store, please....do tell!!!


----------



## CurlyCrly (Apr 17, 2005)

Are there any updates/photos from those who started using this product in Feb?  Do you all have 4+ inches on growth?


----------



## LaNecia (Apr 17, 2005)

I didn't take any before photos and I've not had THAT much of an increase in growth. 

I am pleased with what I'm seeing though but just not as dramatic as others.


----------



## carletta (Apr 17, 2005)

Does anybody think that this stuff is suitable to use on box braids? Does this stuff leave a bad build up?  :    I'm having my hair braided I don't want to waist my money. ya know !


----------



## Ashee (Apr 17, 2005)

hottopic said:
			
		

> Just wanted to let you guys know....I just wrote the company about using this product on human hair. If it was ever tested on humans and if so what were the side effects? I will let you know their reply...


This product is just like Mane 'N Tail...
Both were for horses at first but they were expanded for humans to use!
It's a go on the product. I haven't used it, but I've seen the web site & it's the same thing as MNT...


----------



## CurlyCrly (Apr 19, 2005)

bump bumping


----------



## carletta (Apr 19, 2005)

carletta said:
			
		

> Does anybody think that this stuff is suitable to use on box braids? Does this stuff leave a bad build up?  :    I'm having my hair braided I don't want to waist my money. ya know !




anybody   ????????????????????????????????


----------



## carletta (Apr 19, 2005)

THANK YOU JUSTICE     THAT'S ALL I NEEDED TO HEAR !!!!!!


----------



## stacy (Jun 11, 2005)

Okay, I have been convinced! I just went out into the boondocks of Memphis, TN to buy a 32 oz bottle of MTG for $19. One of the guys said I should take a pic of my head in case I go bald! I made an appointment to get a touch-up next Thursday. How will using MTG affect my touch-up? Do I need to do a clarifying shampoo a few days before the touch-up? My stylist uses Affirm Sensitive Scalp (a no-lye formula). What has been your experience? How do you prepare for a touch-up after using MTG?Thanks.


----------



## LadyZ (Jun 11, 2005)

OneShinyface said:
			
		

> Bumping for updates! I just ordered a trial size bottle for $3.25 from saddleuptack.com. It can't smell any worse than the Jamaican Black Castor Oil that I brought back a couple of years ago.


 
================

How did you like the Jamaican Black Castor Oil?


----------



## LadyZ (Jun 11, 2005)

stacy said:
			
		

> Okay, I have been convinced! I just went out into the boondocks of Memphis, TN to buy a 32 oz bottle of MTG for $19. One of the guys said I should take a pic of my head in case I go bald! I made an appointment to get a touch-up next Thursday. How will using MTG affect my touch-up? Do I need to do a clarifying shampoo a few days before the touch-up? My stylist uses Affirm Sensitive Scalp (a no-lye formula). What has been your experience? How do you prepare for a touch-up after using MTG?Thanks.


=================

I would not use it the week of touch up....erplexed


----------



## CurlyCrly (Jun 11, 2005)

stacy said:
			
		

> Okay, I have been convinced! I just went out into the boondocks of Memphis, TN to buy a 32 oz bottle of MTG for $19. One of the guys said I should take a pic of my head in case I go bald! I made an appointment to get a touch-up next Thursday. How will using MTG affect my touch-up? Do I need to do a clarifying shampoo a few days before the touch-up? My stylist uses Affirm Sensitive Scalp (a no-lye formula). What has been your experience? How do you prepare for a touch-up after using MTG?Thanks.



do you know why he'd suggest that you take a picture in case you go bald?  it's for horses, so you'll have no legal standing.


----------



## misscrystal (Jun 11, 2005)

stacy said:
			
		

> Okay, I have been convinced! I just went out into the boondocks of Memphis, TN to buy a 32 oz bottle of MTG for $19.



I just found out that they carry this product at the Albertsons right near my school!! I checked the locations in Texas on the Shapley website and it was right there!! As soon as I read that I almost dashed out of my dorm, and then stopped myself cuz I been sitting here in my bra all day!!

I booked it to that Albertsons (after I got dressed  ) and there it was on the shelf--a 32 oz bottle for just *7.99*. I can't believe that I've been reading all these posts, jealous of all the great results you ladies have been getting with this product and it's been less than a 60 second drive away the whole time!! Of course, I never had a reason to go into the "Equine" aisle before so that's probably why I didn't know! 

BTW, the smell isn't too bad to me. It kind of smells like mesquite...


----------



## LondonDiva (Jun 11, 2005)

stacy said:
			
		

> Okay, I have been convinced! I just went out into the boondocks of Memphis, TN to buy a 32 oz bottle of MTG for $19. One of the guys said I should take a pic of my head in case I go bald! I made an appointment to get a touch-up next Thursday. How will using MTG affect my touch-up? Do I need to do a clarifying shampoo a few days before the touch-up? My stylist uses Affirm Sensitive Scalp (a no-lye formula). What has been your experience? How do you prepare for a touch-up after using MTG?Thanks.


 
I would make sure that every last trace of it is washed out a good week before a relaxing.  I don't know how the sulfur and the relaxer will react and I don't want to find out.  I would wash it out 7 days prior and do another wash about 3 days before I'm due to relax. I don't even surge for a week before relaxing.


----------



## stacy (Jun 12, 2005)

Thanks, ladies. So, I guess I will not start MTG'ing now. I'll start after my touch-up, which will really allow me to see the MTG results. I usually only get a 1/4 of an inch per month, so I'm anxious to see what will happen. Curlycrly, the guy that teased me about going bald was just an older man who was shopping in the store at the time. The owner was surprised at first to find out that I was buying MTG for human hair growth, but then was very supportive and wanted to know about my results.
I did wash and braid my daughter's natural 4a hair and put MTG on her scalp.


----------



## Dolapo (Jun 12, 2005)

my bro has sth on his neck and i gave him a few drops to use. he tried to read what was on the bottle but it was an old moisturiser bottle that i had my mixture in. i dont know how to tell him that its for horses. i told him it was for skin problems. i KNOW he will go crazy if i brought out the real MTG bottle to show him. i migth if it clears up that stuff though


----------



## lthomas1 (Jun 12, 2005)

CurlyCrly said:
			
		

> do you know why he'd suggest that you take a picture in case you go bald?  it's for horses, so you'll have no legal standing.


   There is nothing in the product that make you go bald.  You should have asked him how many bald horses have he seen lately?


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jun 12, 2005)

CurlyCrly said:
			
		

> do you know why he'd suggest that you take a picture in case you go bald?  it's for horses, so you'll have no legal standing.




Guys, the product is for human use too. I wouldn't be using this mtg if it wasn't! Any how Curly does have a point. As a businessman he has to say this.


----------



## aqualung (Jun 12, 2005)

Jumping aboard the bandwagon. I ordered the trial size this morning. So excited to replace the watery Surge with something that will boost growth without further tangling my roots.


----------



## hairlover (Jun 30, 2005)

bri123 said:
			
		

> Hi Lanelle,
> 
> I use the MTG five days a week and haven't had a problem yet.  I put it on my scalp and massage it in monday-friday.  I wash my hair every other day.  Then on the weekends I give my hair a break from the smell.  I have about a  1/2" of new growth and have been using it for about a couple of weeks now.  I hope that helps.
> 
> Bri123


this sounds interesting, i generally wash everyday, but i'll switch to every other day when i start using the MTG. thanks for the info.


----------



## czyfaith77 (Jul 1, 2005)

kitty18 said:
			
		

> So you guys are using the oil conditioner as a leave in? I thought that you were supposed to rinse it out?



On the bottle it states that it is not necessary to rinse out.  The are alot of post on this site about MTG.  Just put it in the search as MTG and you can read for days (Smile).


----------



## czyfaith77 (Jul 1, 2005)

carletta said:
			
		

> Does anybody think that this stuff is suitable to use on box braids? Does this stuff leave a bad build up?  :    I'm having my hair braided I don't want to waist my money. ya know !




I am using it on my braids.  I will let you know.  I just started.  I do wash my braids very frequently though.


----------



## HoneyDew (Jul 1, 2005)

I use it on my braids,as well.  I have gotten braids for years and always have a problem with build up after a few weeks.  But, even though I have only used MTG a few times with the 4 week old braids I have in now, I notice LESS build up than usual.  I think, since sulfur is generally good for dandruff and other scalp issues, that's why.  Really, I am not sure what it is, but I have less itching and less build up than I ever have in my years of braiding.  Also, like with czyfaith77 I wash mine pretty often with a stocking cap and CON ultra moist.


----------



## benosayi (Jul 1, 2005)

When I was in high school, I knew someone who used an hair product her horses used and her whole family had thick long hair.  When she told me this I just laughed.  What I should of done was ask her for some.  I don't know if this was the product or not.  I am new to the boards.  I just order my MTG two days ago.  I have issues with thining hair.  I would be happy is it thickens my hair.


----------



## ravensunshine (Jul 2, 2005)

Ok, I said on another thread that I was heading out in the morning to a couple of tack stores. I checked the Shapley's web site they have a local store locator. So, in my neck of the woods- Phoenix there are about 3-4 stores carrying this stuff. I will phone ahead to cut burning gas. But as for regular pet stores, hmm, I kinda doubt it. 
As for the young lady who found it at Albertsons, I was shocked- they only sell groceries over here, and there is no equestrian isle.

And, thinning hair? Will this product help that too? I have that problem on top, crown area. I would love to get that to thicken up. I already tried that rogaine/monoxidil garbage, had terrible reactions to it. It had my scalp itching & oozing pale yellow fluid down my face after just three days of use, and crusty scalp patches. I have never had a reaction to anything like that. It scared the @#$%$^&^^& out of me! It took about two weeks to clear up. I never knew what really happened. My dermotolgist had prescribed it. When I went for a return visit, she said it sounds like a bad reaction- duh, but couldn't tell me what was oozing out of my head.
Ok, yeah that was way too much info. But now I am familiar with bad reactions, and will do a test patch of the MTG first.


----------

